

Show HN: Use Twitter to register domain names - pud
http://tweetname.com/

======
knofun
Pretty cool, now I can waste even more money when I am drunk. Would be cooler
if you could use any registrar, but that's really not feasible so I guess eNom
is a good place to hold them until they are eligible for transfer. Would
appreciate maybe a confirmation step, so you can check if something's
available then reply yes or no if you want to spend the dough.

Overall a nice affiliate front end with a value add.

------
hbar
Why not email? What's with the Twitter obsession?

~~~
pud
Please be more specific with your question.

I'm apprehensive to reply, given your use of the word "obsession," which
sounds like you are biased against Twitter, versus email. If that's the case,
please explain your reasons.

Regarding your question, are you suggesting that a system for registering
domains by sending an email would be better? If you are, I can think of
several reasons why I'd disagree.

For one, email addresses can be easily spoofed. So to confirm that an email
was really sent by someone, there might need to be some sort of autoreply with
a confirmation link. At that point, you've used your email client, your web
browser, and have added several steps to the process.

So I think, in that case, registering oTwitter is more efficient.

I also think that Twitter is more reliable than Email, in several respects.
Though neither platform is perfect.

~~~
samstave
Are you pud from F _cked company?

Would be great to have a F_cked company on Solyndra: takes 600MM from .gov to
"create jobs", builds then shutters plant, burns through cash, shuts out 1,100
employees with no severence/vacation time payout. Gets raided by FBI.

------
prassarkar
Do they support private registration?

